# Lake District CL's for August 2010



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I am thinking about visiting the Lake District for ten days from the 17th August - may try & visit the Hawkshead Show on the 24th.

We prefer to use CL's (dog friendly) as we are pretty self sufficient or wild camping if allowed ! Currently members of the Caravan Club/Motorcaravanner,s Club but willing to join the C&CC if required.

Any suggestions Please ? 

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

CaptainBligh,

If your a member of the CC, why don't you have a look at their website, There are 10 CC CL's showing, plus you have all the private Camping, and then there is the "Aire" at Ambleside.

Regards

Steve


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, there seems to be quite a few Caravan Club CL's. Any one any particular recommendations for CL's with good views, dog walks, local pubs etc. or wild camping spots please.

Thanks in anticipation

Captain Bligh


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Howabout the Ambleside Aire?


----------

